# Any Composers here?



## djpeters (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, are there any Composers on this site?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm learning. I rarely have time anymore because of school (nursing student), but in fact I just reinstalled cubase + all my VSTs so I've been trying to get back into it.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep. I've been at it a little while.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I am currently studying composition. Not classified as a 'composer' just yet. I'm just a 'poser' for now.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a B.Mus in Music Theory and Composition. I stopped writing a few years ago because it just felt like I was screaming into a vacuum. 
My creative juices have been flowing lately though and I'm thinking about getting back into it.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you got anything up on the web that we can hear?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

dmg said:


> I am currently studying composition. Not classified as a 'composer' just yet. I'm just a 'poser' for now.


LOL -- count me in on that definition too!

I majored in music comp back in the early 90s, but due to other "complications" I ended up dropping out the middle of my third year 

I've been involved with rock and ambient music in the next several years that followed, but have only dabbled with actual composition here & there, and mainly have been revising old scores. I'm currently trying to re-score a flawed piano piece of mine for string orchestra, and make some improvements to it, but I lack the confidence (and discipline) I once had...


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm very interested in not just composing but recording, arranging, playing, the whole nine


----------



## Cyrille (May 29, 2010)

I never learned composition. I tried to make one, but... nyah -_-


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried my hand at composing a few pieces... but I'm afraid I don't have "the gift". I find it much more fun to listen or play piano.


----------

